# GST ?? Should i be paying it ?



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 24, 2011)

Wondering if anybody can help me with this....

is it right for my boss to charge me the GST on top of the initial gear price, even though he's GST registered ?
we buy our gear we want through him and pay back a percentage of the total fortnightly (untill its paid off) and im sure we shouldnt be paying the GST back to him when hes only going to claim it back at the end of the year.


----------

